# Corn, corn an more corn!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Spent mosta the day blanchin an cutting sweet corn. Be bout the same tammaraw. Momma likes it better frozen then canned so, so be it. Busy time a the year round here.

Mother in law an father in law just moved back here from Arizona, she called this morning ta bower my canner. She got lots a matters to can.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Putting up corn is a lot of work...

But, oh so worth it...

Hot buttered ear of corn on the cob....:yummy::yummy:

Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Got a clothes basket full of sweet corn sitting in my entry way right this second. Wife is going to be canning it up tomorrow. We don't really eat corn (normally), but free corn is free corn.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't mind corn once in a bit. I like beans an well most all vegies. Momma like corn an taters so what ya gonna do? 

Gonna hit er hard gain tamarraw after the radio meetin.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Went out this afternoon to see if my corn was ready to eat. It must have been, there were only four ears left in the whole patch. Something got there before me.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

As far as I know, there's only 1 way to store corn indefinitely.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

bbqjoe said:


> As far as I know, there's only 1 way to store corn indefinitely.


OK Joe, as in Moonshine? Duh!

*Rancher*


----------

